# Betta and a mollie?



## Draconigena (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi all. Just wondering if I could put my betta into my mollie's 5 gallon tank. The betta is in his own big bowl (2.5 gallons approx.) right now, but I was wondering if the two would possibly get along. The mollie is plain white, so he's not 'brightly' colored, and doesn't have long fins that would make the betta think it's another of his species. 

Any thoughts?

D.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

yeah they will get along perfectly, perfect little pals!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They should get along but mollies can be agressive as livebearers go.


----------



## alphabetta (Apr 26, 2006)

I would try it and watch them for a while. If they seem OK, then it should be fine.. but once in a while, you'll get an overly agressive betta (or molly) and you just want to monitor them for a bit...


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

mollies dont care really about anything, i have kept four mollies with a betta before, and the mollies were the best tankmates. the platy and tetra took a little while to get used to the tail.
but they were all females, so if yourre gonna put one or two in do females


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

I have my betta and my molly in the same tank (10 g) along with a couple other fish, but my molly and Ripley (my betta) get along fabulously. He never picks on her, and she only cares about food. 

Like other people said, I'd keep an eye on them since each fish is a bit different, but I don't see much of a problem.


----------



## Draconigena (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback, everyone. I have the betta's bowl next to the mollie's tank right now, mostly to see if the betta will flare at the other fish. So far he's not, they just look at eachother through the glass, then go about their business. I might try putting them toether next week, since this week is a little hectic and I won't be able to monitor them as closly as I'd like. 

D.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

throw em together, its just one more week there getting used to there current home, as long as they dont fight in the first 30min. the'll be fine.
you should know right away wether you got a mean betta or molly


----------



## BettaMomma (Apr 20, 2006)

What kind of betta is it? A VT?
Here's what happened to my little Thurston (he's either a VT or CT, not sure cuz as you can see his fins have been eaten off) at the petstore when he was in a tank of mollies and tetras.








Yours might be just fine, just keep an eye on them!


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

BettaMomma: it is more likely that it happened on the way from Singapore or Thailand. Although, you never know...


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

tetras did it if she was chewn at the petstore, tetras are mean little things. me no like em one bit, yet i have one.

confuses me???


----------



## BettaMomma (Apr 20, 2006)

meyer - it was done @ the store. I know one of the girls that works there, and both she and the guy that bagged him for me said they saw him when he came in, and he was in perfect condition. The guy claims he was a gorgeous ct. My guess is he's probably a comb or a vt with a slight comb to him - they don't really know how to identify bettas there very well. lol


----------

